# icloud / espace stockage  disque interne



## gg90fr (23 Février 2021)

Bonjour, macBook Pro 16" 5OOG - Hier j'ai téléchargé sur mon espace icloud environ 40g de fichiers normalement stockés sur un disque externe, ceci pour les recuperer lors d'un voyage sans emporter ce disque externe, la chargement se déroule correcteent, les fichiers sont bien sur icloud, par contre j'ai constaté que mon espace libre, sur disque interne ( 500 g) en avait prix un sacré coup.. en consultant ( pomme, gérer le stokage ..) je m'aperçois qu'au dela des 162 gig "normaux" (appil, documents ...) j'ai une occupation "autres" de 235 gig !!! et je ne sais pas a quoi cela peut correspondre ..., et du coup je n'ai plus que environ 104 gig de libre sur mon disque interne  ... que se passe-t-il selon vous ?  PJ copie ecran gerer stockage  Merci d'avance


----------

